# Beef slaughterhouses



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well as of now all slaughter places are gone, the closest place is several hours away and is backed up close to a year... 

The only reason for my cows was for our freezer, now I guess it's time to investigate the sale barn. It's been years for me but I think it's time to learn again.. 

Our sort of local sale seems to run a lot through every week on Wednesdays so I guess I'll go and see what I can learn before I take mine .. 

Any tips ? Do I heed to preg check them first, I'm sure my 3 momma cows are breed again... sale as a lot, by weight, each, ??


----------



## ClinchValley86 (May 9, 2021)

You should try to sell them privately first. If you have time. 

Most sale barns I've been to will preg check. 

You want to sell them by the head it sounds like. If they are old or problematic, maybe sell by the pound. 

I have heard kill cows are going to increase in price this winter. But who knows. 

Hope I didn't just confuse you.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Our sale barn preg checks checks for $3 or so. Old cows will just sell as weigh stock, I'd also try to sell private if possible.


----------

